# Make me an offer!



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Fun 'old school' (sort of) 1981 Datsun 210 in good shape. Minor mods, runs and drives good, interior isn't very original, third owner. Nearly rust free, a CA car until I bought it. Previous owner worked at an Audi tuning shop in Woodland and took good care of it. 100k miles It's a Deluxe model, which means a nicer steering wheel, the 1.5l engine, a 5-speed, a tach, and AC.

Light mods:
Koni red front strut inserts, 200SX rear swaybar, Tokico rear shocks, different springs (not sure what though) pushed in bumpers, cheesy front airdam made of flexible black plastic/rubber, custom cat-back with a SuperTrapp 13" black mesh wheels that resemble an old Enkei design, I think. 

The Good:
-Newer clutch and Tokico master cyl
-New alternator, battery
-Fresh tuneup
-Hoses, belts, thermostat all new
-FSM included
-P/o installed a decent stereo
-Always passes smog.

The Bad:
-Engine starting to let out a quick puff of oil smoke at dead cold startup, and feels a bit tired. It's probably due for rings/valve refreshing. It clears quickly though. Engine runs good otherwise.
-squeaky front suspension bushing
-AC works, but needs recharge. 
-Interior not very original and seats are lame
-CA smog car.
-rust spot on a rear door

email me at [email protected]

I really don't want to get rid of this car, but I'm sort of being pushed into it, and I'm dragging my feet for sure. Reasonable offers accepted.

Pics:
Index of /moohaha/carpics/Tim/ <---PO pics

















My pics:

































If you ask me, this car is ripe for an engine swap =)


----------



## blakshukvw (Dec 26, 2005)

Is it carbureted or TBi?


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

blakshukvw said:


> Is it carbureted or TBi?


2bbl carb, CA spec.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

hmmm. no more cars for me.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

BUY MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :fluffy:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Andy said:


> BUY MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :fluffy:


hmmm want to lease it to me and i'll keep it nice here in CA?


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Let's not go crazy.

I need to get this thing out of my parents' garage :\


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

zOMG EDUARDO GOMEZ OF SPAIN WANTS TO BUY MY CAR!! GET IT QUICK BEFORE HE DOES!!!

feh. I hate craigslist scammers.


----------

